# Athens GA. Achim blk/tan M #28482



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

* Age: 1 year
* Breed: German Shepherd
* Gender: Male
* Impound Date: 6/22
* Ledger: 28482

Why Choose Me?

Achim is a very handsome German Shepherd who was found scavenging for food with Greta, who officers believe may be his mother. He currently weighs 55 pounds and should probably gain a few to be at a healthy weight. His coat is coarse and dry and he has fly-strikes on his ears, so it seems that he has been on his own for a while. Because of this he is rather shy and unsure of meeting strangers. He came to the front of the kennel when I walked by but when I opened the gate he shied away and was frightened of the leash. He shows positive interest in treats but will only eat them if you put them on the ground instead of trying to get him to eat it out of the hand. Achim would be more confident if he was kenneled with Greta, but they cannot stay together since he is not yet neutered and she has not yet been spayed. I am convinced that Achim will come out of his shell once he is in a stable home and will become a happy boy. Achim would probably do best in a home with someone who has experience with German Shephards since they are so intelligent and need a lot of exercise, mental stimulation, and appropriate rules and boundaries.
706 613-3540
Shelter hours: Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10am-4pm
Closed Wednesdays
http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

HIGH kill and normally FULL...this boy is not safe...not his mom
walton


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

bump


----------

